# Need To Replace Water Pump On 08 26rks



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi all, HELP!

We spent the past week dry camping at a local state park. We had beautiful weather, lots of laughs and grate fishing. That all was quickly forgotten when Saturday night we found that my son's buddy had taken a shower and the water went dry and he left the valve open and an hour and a half later, after a paddle in the kyack, I returned to the hum of a dead water pump.

Does anyone know where I would access the pump to replace it? What I'm thinking is that it is located just behind the shower and near the fresh water tank. Do I access it from the underbelly? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can run the pump for a month and it would not fail. Fill the water tank, open a faucet and turn the pump on. It should prime and once the air is purged it will work just fine.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CAMPER ANDY TO THE RESCUE (again!!!!!!!)*

Congrats, Dan - I'm sure this news is a relief


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Camper Andy.

We had already refilled the fresh water Saturday night, opened all the fixtures, waited a while and tried it. All we got is a slight hum. Got home yesterday afternoon, hoping that there was only an air pocket, tried it again, nothing, just came in and have had the same result. The noise coming from the pump is definitely different than what we have heard in the past. Before, you could hear the pump work, it's pretty loud. Now all I get is a slight humming noise.

I will go back out and check it again. This time I will let it run for a while.

I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan L said:


> Thanks Camper Andy.
> 
> We had already refilled the fresh water Saturday night, opened all the fixtures, waited a while and tried it. All we got is a slight hum. Got home yesterday afternoon, hoping that there was only an air pocket, tried it again, nothing, just came in and have had the same result. The noise coming from the pump is definitely different than what we have heard in the past. Before, you could hear the pump work, it's pretty loud. Now all I get is a slight humming noise.
> 
> ...


Do you have a winter by-pass value installed? If so, perhaps you can get some water to it faster to prime the pump buy using that value vs. trying to get if from the tank.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Try connecting shore water to the trailer to pressurize the supply lines. When the pump runs without back pressure there is very little noise and it just hums. It may take a few minute to clear the air pocket, also to help low the lift, make sure the fresh tank is completely full.

The way the pump works is that it just moves a diaphragm in and out, there are two check valves. When the diaphragm moves in the discharge valve is pulled close and the suction valve is pulled opened. When the diaphragm moves out the suction valve is pushed close and the discharge valve is pushed open.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You may need to pull the head off of the pump. If something was sucked up into the pumphead it may be unable to move the diaphragm in and out. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have seen some pumps have an external screen to catch "stuff". Junk in the pump could stop it.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the help.

Just came in, I let the pump run for about an hour with the fresh tank full. I will pressurize the lines in the morning and see if I can get her going. If not I may have to check the pump for a blockage.

I'll be crossing my fingers. I prefer the quick and easy fixes.

Thanks again, I appreciate your help,


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My wife left our pump on "dry" for 3 days and it still worked. So I can attest to the fact that this likely didn't do any damage. Possible....yes, likely...no.

Your pump may just be having trouble getting primed. Follow Andy's advice. It may still be alive


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Before you start taking things apart there is one more trick to prime the pump.

Get your shop vac and give the kitchen faucet a good suck. Make sure it is the only open faucet. Turn the pump on while you try this.

Debris is possible but there are lots of possibilities that are not very good, the first being the debris from drilling the tank. I don't think the rinse out the tanks very well after they drill them.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If you have to work on the pump it's usually very close to the fresh water connection on the side of the trailer. Look for a compartment within a few feet of the connection and you should find the pump. On my 26RS it's in the compartment below the fridge.


----------



## sid (May 31, 2006)

I have a 2004 28RLS. My pump is located in the step on the left side of the mattress. Just above my fresh water tank. It is noisy when I am in bed and pumps water.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sid said:


> I have a 2004 28RLS. My pump is located in the step on the left side of the mattress. Just above my fresh water tank. It is noisy when I am in bed and pumps water.


Ah...someone needs an accumulator tank.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Dan L said:


> I will pressurize the lines in the morning and see if I can get her going


I have been fighting a pump that will not prime for a couple of months now. Pressuring the lines using the city water connection definitely gets mine going again.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Humpty said:


> ... Pressuring the lines using the city water connection definitely gets mine going again.


Excellent! Hopefully this works here too.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you can't get it going, you have a 2008 trailer, get it warrantied for a new one.

Just don't mention that it was running dry.......









Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

There is a chance its sucking air on the inlet side. Check if the pipe loosened up. See if Arlington will give it to you to swap out so its not tied up for two weeks.

Or if you put a winterizing kit on it turn the valve and try to draw out of an empty bottle.

John


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

On two separate ocassions, after extreme lack of use for months, my pump wouldn't draw water from my holding tank, it just humbed away. I turned off the pump and connected the water system to city water and turned on a tap until the air coming out of the faucet was replaced by running water. I turned off the faucet, disconnected the city water supply source, turned on the pump, opened the faucet again, and watched as the pump sucked water from the fresh water holding tank and out through the open faucet. It fixes the problem for me.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Any luck yet?

I dropped one of my daughters friends off tonight and as I came around the corner I saw a shiny new Outback with a hose connected to it. I would have to guess it was yours.

How was Burlingame last week I haven't been there in 30+ years. Are the sites and roads big enough and what kind of shape is it in.

Good Luck

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Any luck yet?


Yea...come on. Don't leave us _high and dry_.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone that has helped me in my pursuit of water pressure.

I tried all of your ideas, but still ended up dry. I went out and purchased a new pump and crossed my fingers. I HAVE WATER PRESSURE!
The hardest part of the installation was finding the darn thing. If anyone that has the 26rks ever needs to find the water pump, you have to lift the bed, and the door for the under bed storage. When you do this, the access door for the pump is on the left. The actual door is the carpeted part of what I guess one would say is part of the night stand.

Again, thank you to all of you,

Happy trails.

Dan


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey John,

Burlingame was great. We spent the week there during April vacation while DW was at a convention in Las Vegas. The place has certainly changed If you have not been able to get there in the past 30 years. Most roads have been paved, they have added cabins and the bath houses are fairly new.

We camped right on the water. This is nice so we didn't have to lug our kayaks around. The fish were biting and the weather was awesome. For the most part,the water was like glass. The only drawback is that it is dry camping.

I'll be looking for your big rig. Warwick is only so big.

Thanks again for the help,

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan L said:


> Thank you everyone that has helped me in my pursuit of water pressure.
> 
> I tried all of your ideas, but still ended up dry. I went out and purchased a new pump and crossed my fingers. I HAVE WATER PRESSURE!
> The hardest part of the installation was finding the darn thing. If anyone that has the 26rks ever needs to find the water pump, you have to lift the bed, and the door for the under bed storage. When you do this, the access door for the pump is on the left. The actual door is the carpeted part of what I guess one would say is part of the night stand.


Sorry to hear you had to replace the pump, but glad to hear you got it done and now everthing is working again.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Dan L said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Burlingame was great. We spent the week there during April vacation while DW was at a convention in Las Vegas. The place has certainly changed If you have not been able to get there in the past 30 years. Most roads have been paved, they have added cabins and the bath houses are fairly new.
> 
> ...


I will have to try them out sometime.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would love to see that pump to see what could have broken. It must just have a piece of dirt in one of the check valves.


----------

